# yb 1st toss is 10 miles



## BlueFlight (Mar 20, 2010)

10 miles first toss on a cloudy morning for yb's 2nd round and one from april was really a stupid idea but didn't realize it when i was releasing them. i came home feeling stupid and full of regret. i waited for more than 30 mins with very little hope that they will make it back, just when i was getting ready to go back inside the house..Whoa! they all showed up and landed on top of my loft like it was nothing to them, not even tired or shocked and they all trap within in 15 seconds or so. took them over an hour which i think is pretty darn good. i'm not proud of what i did to them but i'm proud of what they did =)


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

Glad it all worked out. Atleast they trapped fast. Shawn


----------



## BlueFlight (Mar 20, 2010)

shawn arnold said:


> Glad it all worked out. Atleast they trapped fast. Shawn


yeah man, at that time i'd be happy to just get some of them back and today or tomorrow. whew! i got lucky i think


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If your birds are in good shape and old enough10 mi. should be easy for a first toss. According to Rotondo you should take them 50 mi. and the birds that dont come home you dont want they will not be good racers. I try to breed the way he says and train hard his way ecept the 50 mi. thing, I always start at 10 mi. hoping to cut my losses. The more I think about it the birds you loose by the time you get to the first race are the ones you would have lost doing it Rotondo's way. That said I think you did great to get them all back.
Dave


----------



## BlueFlight (Mar 20, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> If your birds are in good shape and old enough10 mi. should be easy for a first toss. According to Rotondo you should take them 50 mi. and the birds that dont come home you dont want they will not be good racers. I try to breed the way he says and train hard his way ecept the 50 mi. thing, I always start at 10 mi. hoping to cut my losses. The more I think about it the birds you loose by the time you get to the first race are the ones you would have lost doing it Rotondo's way. That said I think you did great to get them all back.
> Dave


Thanks dave. Is my first year on this sport so yeah i think if the birds are in good condition and they will perform better just like u said so i must be doing something right.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

BlueFlight said:


> Thanks dave. Is my first year on this sport so yeah i think if the birds are in good condition and they will perform better just like u said so i must be doing something right.


I agree you must be doing something right so keep up the good work


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

If you realese 75 miles twice they can come back from anywhere .....


----------



## BlueFlight (Mar 20, 2010)

*2nd toss on 10 miles not so great*

Hey guys, 10 miles toss again this morning with a perfect weather. So there i was driving back home with high expectation etc. Waited for 1 hour and 30 mins and wondering why it is taking them longer, finally i see them but not all of them. One showed up 15 mins after looks really scared so i figured something happen like maybe mr hawk was enjoying the good weather too. So i had to go and couldnt wait for the other 2 birds so i just left the trap door open and hope that they will be there when i come home from work. Sad but is all part of the sport.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I take it that you are training your birds for racing, when is your first club race?


----------



## BlueFlight (Mar 20, 2010)

Wingsonfire said:


> I take it that you are training your birds for racing, when is your first club race?


August 14. I am Training early coz here in seattle the weather is not steady. We get more bad weather than good so i wanna train them for this month up to 30 miles then do 50 miles or more next month.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

always have faith in your birds.... they are truley amazing!


----------



## BlueFlight (Mar 20, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> always have faith in your birds.... they are truley amazing!


Truly are amazing. 1 of the missing bird was inside the loft when i got home last night so still 1 to go.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad to hear about the birds compensation for your "mistake", with as many mistakes as I've made already, I can't believe I have any birds left...I could write a what not to do book in my first season(and I'm nowhere near done with my first year)...good luck with your birds


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

One thing you must remember is that your birds "MUST" beat you home from those 30 mile tosses before you even consider increasing the distance, do this at every distance and you will have a team by race season, also don't be afraid to train in less than perfect weather,(just cut the distance to no more than 25 miles when bad weather strikes) although we try very hard to release the birds in good weather, things happen and those birds that are prepared for it come through it in flying colors (no pun intended LOL)!


----------



## BlueFlight (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks racinjason. deejay should i keep doing the 10 miles until they beat me home before i can start increasing the distance? the 1st and 2nd tossed for 10 miles still taking them an hour but my brother birds can do it for 8 mins.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

BlueFlight said:


> thanks racinjason. deejay should i keep doing the 10 miles until they beat me home before i can start increasing the distance? the 1st and 2nd tossed for 10 miles still taking them an hour but my brother birds can do it for 8 mins.


I would do that distance a couple more times and see how they handle it before increasing the distance myself , Im thinking you want more home then lost on a toss


----------



## BlueFlight (Mar 20, 2010)

LokotaLoft said:


> I would do that distance a couple more times and see how they handle it before increasing the distance myself , Im thinking you want more home then lost on a toss


ok. i have this thought in my head but would like to know what you guys think before i do it. i'm thinking of weeding out my race team by *tossing them one by one from 10 miles up to 30 miles to see who's good and not. *

10 miles - 15 minutes or better
20 miles - 30 minutes or better
30 miles - 1 hour or better

birds will all have second chance. if all my birds doesn't meet my expectation then they all have to go.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

BlueFlight said:


> ok. i have this thought in my head but would like to know what you guys think before i do it. i'm thinking of weeding out my race team by *tossing them one by one from 10 miles up to 30 miles to see who's good and not. *
> 
> 10 miles - 15 minutes or better
> 20 miles - 30 minutes or better
> ...



One question, do you meet the birds expectations?


----------



## BlueFlight (Mar 20, 2010)

Wingsonfire said:


> One question, do you meet the birds expectations?


 they all physically fit to me and healthy. the reason why i thought about doing this the birds that i think is no good is pulling down the birds that i know is good. 

a no good bird for me - doesn't fly long enough and will cause the team to land on the trees or building. will not trap right away sometimes other birds will model this type of behavior. 

a good bird for me - always eager and ready to fly for exercise, will trap without waiting for other birds to trap first, etc.

i will do anything to separate myself from a bird keeper to a pigeon racer.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

BlueFlight said:


> they all physically fit to me and healthy. the reason why i thought about doing this the birds that i think is no good is pulling down the birds that i know is good.
> 
> a no good bird for me - doesn't fly long enough and will cause the team to land on the trees or building. will not trap right away sometimes other birds will model this type of behavior.
> 
> ...


No Comment, you about said it all


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

BlueFlight said:


> deejay should i keep doing the 10 miles until they beat me home before i can start increasing the distance?


It seems to me that your birds are just routing instead of going straight home. Try single tosses or maybe in pairs or threes from the same distance with maybe a 5 minute interval between release or as soon as the bird is out of your sight. Or you can toss them in the opposite direction with the same distance.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

> i will do anything to separate myself from a bird keeper to a pigeon racer.


Wow, when you say got to go, I guess you just mean they get lost and are on their own, Hawk bait

Why not race a car then. If it blows up or you hit the wall, It will be your fault and not some birds fault. And you wont have to rely on anybody but yourself.


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

BlueFlight said:


> ok. i have this thought in my head but would like to know what you guys think before i do it. i'm thinking of weeding out my race team by *tossing them one by one from 10 miles up to 30 miles to see who's good and not. *
> 
> 10 miles - 15 minutes or better
> 20 miles - 30 minutes or better
> ...


0 miles - how many minutes do they fly? (i.e. loft flying)


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I agree the birds are routing. They are ready to go on longer tosses. I think the OP is just new to birds and doesn't quite understand what the birds are telling him. Thats a huge key in this sport, being able to understand what the birds tell you.


----------



## BlueFlight (Mar 20, 2010)

ezemaxima said:


> It seems to me that your birds are just routing instead of going straight home. Try single tosses or maybe in pairs or threes from the same distance with maybe a 5 minute interval between release or as soon as the bird is out of your sight. Or you can toss them in the opposite direction with the same distance.


I will try this and see what happen


----------



## BlueFlight (Mar 20, 2010)

Matt Bell said:


> I agree the birds are routing. They are ready to go on longer tosses. I think the OP is just new to birds and doesn't quite understand what the birds are telling him. Thats a huge key in this sport, being able to understand what the birds tell you.


Birds are routing and loft flying for 45mins to an hour. Male n female r seperated and loft fly them seperate.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You first want to group toss them. ten train them out ten miles all for directions. Then train you line of racing. you can set your clock up To see how they come in But wait till you get out 25 miles. Yes they need to be tested out but after youget them a little training under there wings. You do not need the late birds and can give those away. The team will be a better team with out them But agin Give them the wing time then after the 25 mile you can start selection . The time requirement you posted does not fit the birds They may run into something that drags them down to a slower speed And short tosses the birds sometimes route on a time before they head home. And sometimes a hawk may chase them off coarse.


----------



## BlueFlight (Mar 20, 2010)

re lee said:


> You first want to group toss them. ten train them out ten miles all for directions. Then train you line of racing. you can set your clock up To see how they come in But wait till you get out 25 miles. Yes they need to be tested out but after youget them a little training under there wings. You do not need the late birds and can give those away. The team will be a better team with out them But agin Give them the wing time then after the 25 mile you can start selection . The time requirement you posted does not fit the birds They may run into something that drags them down to a slower speed And short tosses the birds sometimes route on a time before they head home. And sometimes a hawk may chase them off coarse.


I agree. This why i posted this topic to get a big picture just like what u said here. When i get frustrated i dont think out side the box and just flat out blank. So yeah your right im being unreal by asking my bird too much and too early. Thank you all for helping me to get my brain back again lol


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

The reason they could be flying so long is because they are just routing or flying around for fun. Try this in the afternoon:

If you feed the pigeons in the morning, skip out on feed that morning. Wait till about 1.5 hours before sunset and take them out about 15miles and if you didn't overfeed them or feed them at all in the morning, the good birds will all be back within 35mins.


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

BlueFlight said:


> Birds are routing and loft flying for 45mins to an hour. Male n female r seperated and loft fly them seperate.


Take them for their 10 mile toss after the morning loft fly.... see if they come straight home then......


----------



## BlueFlight (Mar 20, 2010)

I only feed in the morning with 1 1/2 tblsp per bird and 2 tblsp they exercise in the afternoon too ( usually on my days off ). I dont think my birds are overfed coz when they do return from a toss they all trap very good. Could it be that they playing around coz they know that nobody left in the loft to eat all the food lol anyways thanks for all the suggestion i will try them all


----------

